# Mit Jsoup Bilder runterladen und ins Open Office-Impress reinkopieren



## speedy89 (25. Jan 2015)

Hallo,
ich muss mit Jsoup Bilder von images.google.com runterladen und diese ins Impress reinkopieren. 
Mein Problem ist:
- ich weiß zwar wie man diese Bilder in Calc richtig definiert damit man auf sie zugreifen kann, aber nicht in impress. Meine Versuche waren bis jetzt erfolglos. Auf den Folien stehen statt Bilder zB. "div.rg" etc.


```
url="images.google.com"; --TODO all
	doc=.BSF~new('org.jsoup.nodes.Document', '')
	links=.BSF~new('org.jsoup.select.Elements')
	doc=BSF.import('org.jsoup.Jsoup')~connect(url)
	doc=doc~get
	doc=doc~select('div.image') --get div tags
	links=doc~select('a') --get a tags

        j=1
	do i over list 
		url=i~attr('href') --get only value
		logger~info(url)
		job_data=parse_job_page(url, logger)
	    call write_line xSheet, j, image_data -- write url to calc doc
	    j+=1
		
	end
```

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.


----------

